# Le nuove esultanze di Fifa 14. Anche Gangnam Style. Video



## admin (10 Settembre 2013)

In Fifa 14 sono state introdotte delle nuove esultanze. Il video, che le mostra, è stato diffuso poco fa dalla stessa EA Sport. Oltre alle classiche, sono presenti il simbolo del cuore di Gareth Bale e Cavani che balla Gangnam Style.

Il video, da Youtube, con le nuove esultanze introdotte in Fifa 14 lo trovate qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2013)




----------



## BB7 (10 Settembre 2013)

Alcune potrebbero evitarle...


----------



## Bawert (10 Settembre 2013)

Alcune sono ridicolissime...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2013)

Bella quella di Ronaldo, ma le altre sono perdite di tempo imbarazzanti

Poi non contenti non puoi neanche skippare le esultanze, ma perché?? Che cosa ridicola


----------



## Bawert (10 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Bella quella di Ronaldo, ma le altre sono perdite di tempo imbarazzanti
> 
> Poi non contenti non puoi neanche skippare le esultanze, ma perché?? Che cosa ridicola



Quelle di Van Persie, Messi e Bale ci stanno.
Quelle di Vidal e El Shaarawy mi hanno fatto morire , soprattutto perché c'é Zaccardo


----------

